

Apple Keynote Knee Jerk Reactions - lookup
http://skylarrudolph.blogspot.com/2014/06/feelings-about-apples-keynote.html

======
lookup
This talk is about whether or not a UI tweak is worth doing a full system
upgrade and why you should not be as excited as Apple is making you.

